# Human Clippers ?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not been too happy with the clippers I have. It just feels clumsy and awkward in my hand and several times I've almost dropped it and am constantly hitting the switch that turns it off. I've been wanting to get some new clippers but am gun shy now since you can't hold them in your hand when you order off line. I'm kicking myself that I didn't think to do that while at the show in Chicago. I was too busy looking at everything else! I stopped in at Sally's Beauty Supply last night to pick up some bottles that you use for hair color. They are just so nice for diluting and dispensing shampoo, conditioner, washing & rinsing faces, etc.... And I noticed there were some clippers that were on sale. They have Oster, Andis, Wahl... And they have comb attachments that are even the same sizes as the ones from pet supply places. In fact, I like the comb attachments they have even more because the ends aren't nearly as sharp as the ones for pets. I really liked the feel of one that had a good price by Wahl. I've always been told that you can't use a human clipper on a dog. But I don't know why and never asked. Since Maltese hair is similar to human hair, why can't you use a clipper made for humans?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think there is any difference . My Andis AGC I bought for clipping my horses and I have trimmed my husband's neck with them and I use them on Emma for her puppy cut. I use a battery -operated Wahl Pocket Pro on their little paw pads due to the tiny size. I think any clipper could be used on humans, horses or dogs although not all clippers clip well and some are made better & last longer. I was encouraged to buy the Andis clipper by a professional groomer that prepares Thoroughbred horses.

I mean............a clipper is a clipper. If you are going to always do your own grooming buy the best clipper you can afford. Also do not forget extra blades, guards , Cool Lube and clipper oil.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can, but most pet clippers are much sturdier than human. If you buy a cheap pair of human clippers, they won't be any better than the pet or human ones you get at Walmart. You need to be sure you can replace the blade with any regular oster/andis blade and it isn't an adjustable blade (where you have to buy that special blade to replace it and you are limited in the blade size).


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

here is the Andis site............

quite frankly I find it all too confusing....too many choices !

http://www.andis.com/USA/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The one I don't really like is an Andis. I got it through PetEdge a few years ago. It was not one of their top of the line clippers but not one of their cheapies either. Since I wasn't grooming dogs all day long, just my two, I thought the one I got would be fine. And it is ok....just clumsy and awkward in my hand. 

The one that I'm looking at is a professional grade salon clipper. I will double check on replacement blades. I don't know what an adjustable blade is. What does that look like?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a set of pet clippers I've looked at but honestly I am confused about all the models. I like it bec the handle is not too fat around the middle and may be easier to hold.

http://www.amazon.com/Andis-63970-PowerGro...r/dp/B0018KOHEG

I'd like to know about the adjustable blades too.

Is 2 speed or single speed better for dog grooming ? does it matter ?

I think that the quieter the model the better (at least for Jodi) but I doubt there are any ratings on that (or are there?)....some say very quiet, or extremely quiet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You might look at Laube's.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 3 2010, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892179


> You might look at Laube's.[/B]


I've had the Laube Mini Micro 721 2-speed clippers for almost 5 years, have never had a problem, and love that they are lightweight and slim. I had the opportunity to try my friends' clippers, Andis AGC, Oster A2, and Laube Mini Micro, before buying and the Laube won out because they felt so much more comfortable to hold. They are not inexpensive but I figured at $45/dog/grooming they would pay for themselves after a few grooming sessions. I can use Laube, Oster or Andis blades and combs without problems.

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is the clipper I have. Any thoughts on this one? Am I just wasting my $ on a different one if this one is truly slim and light weight as the description says?

https://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Cl...c/397/43010.uts

Maybe I'll just get a different blade for it since I'm using the #10 that came with it and it's not a finish blade. I just use the comb attachments. It just seems easier then switching blades all the time since you have to unscrew these to do so.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't have to unscrew the blade to take it off. You just force it back and then slide it off.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 4 2010, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892369


> You don't have to unscrew the blade to take it off. You just force it back and then slide it off.[/B]


Well I'll be darned. The groomer who I had shadowed a few years ago had some clippers that didn't nearly work that hard to snap off the blade. I didn't want to break mine so I just assumed you had to unscrew them to get the blade off. lol Ok...maybe I'll just invest in some better blades for now and wait until my next dog show so I can feel the differences in them.

So here's another question. I really prefer the look of the coat when they have been scissored. Clippers just tend to make the ends of the hair 'fuzzy'. If I were to brush up the coat against the grain after I've clipped the body, and then scissored just the ends, or scissor the ends of sections that I hold in my comb, would the give the appearance of a scissored coat without the work?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can debulk the coat with clippers and then scissor. 

You need to use a 30 or 40 blade with combs to get a more finished look.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

As a professional stylist I can say all clipper brands are the same in regards to human and pet. While they have different size RPM and types of
motors. The true difference is in the blade. Because of the shear amount of hair of most pets, blades are wider/bigger toothed and made of different alloys
that stay cooler for prolonged use. 

The real way they differentiate the human from the pet clippers are...... The blades that are for pet will not fit the human clippers and vise versa.
Hope this make sense.

Oh, and yes they have detachable blades in all brands that make it easy to switch blade sizes for clippers. 

Trimmers are fixed blades that take a screw driver to get off and you have little choice of size. This is so you can replace when you need sharper blades. 

Adjustable blades actually have a lever that will make the blade teeth longer or shorter but do nothing else.

No clipper blade I have seen needs to be forced on or off. Most do not realise they pull out and then slide off a arm. 

Gards are different they actually snap on the blade.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Mar 4 2010, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892448


> As a professional stylist I can say all clipper brands are the same in regards to human and pet. While they have different size RPM and types of
> motors. The true difference is in the blade. Because of the shear amount of hair of most pets, blades are wider/bigger toothed and made of different alloys
> that stay cooler for prolonged use.
> 
> ...


I have been a hair stylist for 35 years and the clipper I love is; "Oster fast-feed" great for humans or Malt's.
Char


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well now that I actually have removed the blade a few times, it works much easier. So I've only used the #10 blade that came with my clippers with the clipper comb attachments. I thought maybe I needed a finish blade to help deter the 'fuzzy end' look of a clipper. But Jackie says I would prefer a 30 or 40 blade with the clipper combs. Those don't come in a finish blade either. So do I not want a finish blade when using the comb attachments?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The only blades that come in finish are ones that come in skip tooth. You either get a 9F or a 9 skip tooth. 10 is just a 10, 30 just a 30, etc.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 5 2010, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892664


> The only blades that come in finish are ones that come in skip tooth. You either get a 9F or a 9 skip tooth. 10 is just a 10, 30 just a 30, etc.[/B]


Right, I understand that. But knowing I really like the smoother ends, would I want a finish blade? I'm assuming the #9F would be what I would get since it's as close in size as I'm going to get to the #10 blade I've been using. Or by using the comb attachments, does it not really matter if I'm using a finish blade or a skip tooth blade?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless a blade comes with the option to be skip tooth, it will not be called finishing. Pick the blade by the length you want the hair left. If it has option skip or finish, finish. My 3F doesn't give a nicer finish than my 30. Just a different length. I don't think you have the right impression of "finish" blades. http://www.groomersmall.com/question_answe...m#fcvsskiptooth


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want a very fine, finished appearance, you need to scissor. Otherwise use the highest blade number possible (30 or 40) with a snap on comb. If you have a really silky coat, you can use the snap on comb to go against the grain. Sometimes this gives a smoother appearance. 
You won't get a smoother appearance using a 7F than a 10. Just a different length. 
It is easy to cut a dog with a skip tooth blade and most Maltese coats really do not necessitate the use of a skip tooth blade. I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...I got it now. And you're right, I did have the wrong understanding of a finish blade. Thanks!


----------

